# zr team 6.0  2011



## wa2lugge (17. Oktober 2011)

hi hat jemd erfahrung mit diesen Rad ist es gut? habe im moment das 2008 analog von cube 

welcher unterschied is eigl von der recon silver und gold ist die gold auch steifer und einfach nur leichter ?

danke für eure antworten


----------



## catchmyshadow (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich hab das ZR Team 6.0 seit Juni '11 und bin bis heute ca. 1900 km damit sehr gut gefahren. Für meine Anforderungen ist es technisch gut ausgestattet. Ich persönlich bin mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden.

Meines Wissens nach sind bei der Recon Gold die Standrohre aus Aluminium und somit leichter als bei der Silver. Ob sie dadurch merklich steifer ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.



mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wa2lugge (21. Oktober 2011)

ok danke für die super Antwort


----------

